# Shortie Trolling motor Mod



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Photos of the hair cut.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let’s go get on some snook


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let’s go get on some snook


It's time! I'm going to run up there firday morning and tear them up. I'm keeping this skiff super short in the water so I can get under the docks and behind the railway bridge.... Tarpon heaven.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> It's time! I'm going to run up there firday morning and tear them up. I'm keeping this skiff super short in the water so I can get under the docks and behind the railway bridge.... Tarpon heaven.


Has anyone caught any more gag grouper back there?


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Has anyone caught any more gag grouper back there?


Not that I have seen. We caught a 45lb snowy off shore about 6 miles two years ago which was supe weird. I have seen some big fish on sidescan back in there just never have hooked one yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Not that I have seen. We caught a 45lb snowy off shore about 6 miles two years ago which was supe weird. I have seen some big fish on sidescan back in there just never have hooked one yet.


I caught a 15# gag at the dead end on a 6” swimbait. Hell of a fight on a trout rod.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught a 15# gag at the dead end on a 6” swimbait. Hell of a fight on a trout rod.


I remember I netted the fish haha


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, you can shorten the shaft on any trolling motor - and they'll still work just fine.... mostly. Where you'll find yourself on the short end (no pun intended...) is when you're in choppy waters. The only thing keeping your working trolling motor from breaching as you bounce up and down - is the depth you're able to set it at... A shortened shaft takes away that ability.

I do a bunch of tarpon fishing in less than ideal waters (bouncing up and down like cork some days while on station for big silver...) and you must be able to keep that motor deep enough so that it doesn't breach, or blow out, as you rock and roll in a small skiff....

Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments....

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I remember I netted the fish haha





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught a 15# gag at the dead end on a 6” swimbait. Hell of a fight on a trout rod.


Yeah I couldn’t remember if you were there for that, I’ve been back several times since and we fished around there not long after.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Taking 10" out of my TM shaft was one of best skiff mods I did. I am a flat water guy so the cavitation issues in rough weather aren't so much of an issue.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I only brought this up for those considering this without knowing the possible downsides... In calm waters there’s no downside at all but its a different deal in a chop when you’re struggling to get your troller to do what’s needed...


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> I only brought this up for those considering this without knowing the possible downsides... In calm waters there’s no downside at all but its a different deal in a chop when you’re struggling to get your troller to do what’s needed...


If thats the case I'll hop on my 24' shallow sport with the 60" 112lb trolling motor. 
Even with the short trolling motor its still over 2 feet under the wateline. I find it hard to belive it will get pulled out of the water in chop.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Did this guy just troll on my trolling motor post?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

John Smith said:


> A marine battery charger is one of the least expensive parts of your boat, and at the same time, one of the most significant things when it comes to keeping your battery in good condition and maximizing its performance. A good trolling motor needs a good battery and every battery requires the best battery charger each time it completes a deep cycle, to charge, for working as per you want it to. For more information visit at https://www.trollingbatterycenter.com/best-boat-battery-charger-reviews/


Wow, that’s tacky


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

texasislandboy said:


> Did this guy just troll on my trolling motor post?



You win sir lol!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

LOL It took until the second sentence before I figured out that was some Chinese spammer. Your trolling motor is the soul of your boat. my batteries been dead for a month so


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> LOL It took until the second sentence before I figured out that was some Chinese spammer. Your trolling motor is the soul of your boat. my batteries been dead for a month so


Me love battery and charger long tine


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

I know this is old post but doing the same mod, did you shorten the coiled cable as well just don’t want a bunch of slack?


----------

